# Sept 16th for week...BONNET CREEK, 3 OR 4 BED?



## ibe555666 (Aug 4, 2017)

CAN BE A DAY EARLIER OR LATER.....3 OR 4 BED, OR COULD DO 2 UNITS A ONE AND A 2 BEDROOM?  

THANKS
STEVE


----------



## chapjim (Aug 4, 2017)

Sent a PM (Excuse me!  Started a conversation.)


----------



## ibe555666 (Aug 6, 2017)

not needed anymore...thanks all for the help


----------



## chapjim (Aug 6, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> not needed anymore...thanks all for the help


You're welcome but we're not done.  I sent you an email.


----------



## ibe555666 (Aug 6, 2017)

ok and?......


----------



## chapjim (Aug 6, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> ok and?......[/QUOTE



Did you read the email?  Are you going to pay me what you owe me?


----------



## ibe555666 (Aug 7, 2017)

how can you say I owe if I never received anything?


----------



## chapjim (Aug 7, 2017)

Steve,

How can you say you never received anything?

You received two guest confirmations on August 5th -- one was sent at 5:07 PM, the other at 6:21 PM.  The second one was after you were given a choice whether to take an upgrade to a 2BR Deluxe unit or hold out for a possible upgrade to a presidential unit.

You responded with an email sent on August 5th at 6:36 PM.  Here it is:


steve <ibe555666@yahoo.com>

Aug 5 at 6:36 PM
To  James T. Chapman 

*Message body*

I'll send you a check Monday...be plenty of time...Thanks for your help. 
Steve

Ring any bells, Steve?

Guest confirmations cost me $99 each.  That's all I'm asking for -- reimbursement of $198 for my out-of-pocket expenses.  No rent, no lost profits, just what I actually spent to get what you wanted.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I took a chance on this guy -- thought he was trustworthy.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 19, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Well, I took a chance on this guy -- thought he was trustworthy.


We have taken about ten chances over the years and never got stiffed.just the opposite. This person should go on the ten most wanted poster.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 20, 2017)

people take advantage and try to ruin a good thing.  Many have benefited from this site, and sometimes we need to take chances in order for this to work for both ends, and this is the result.  So much for being honorable.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 20, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> We have taken about ten chances over the years and never got stiffed.just the opposite. This person should go on the ten most wanted poster.



I often get an advance payment for the Wyndham guest confirmation, especially when the contact was made through Craig's List.  Didn't think it was necessary when dealing with a TUGger.  I still don't and would like to think this was an anomaly, the bad apple.


----------

